# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Aritmetike/Gjeometri/Lojra

## Dara

*Germa-Numra*
Nje korrespondent (C.E.B)dergon mesazhin e meposhtm. Cdo germe i korrespiondon nje Numri te caktuar dhe psh. AC, BC etj jane numra dyshifrore. 
*A mund te gjeni vleren ne numra te germave te mesiperme?*

AxB=B
BxC=AC
CxD=BC
DxE=CH
ExF=DK
FxH=CJ
HxJ=KJ
JxK=E
KxL=L
AxL=L

Eshte shume e thjeshte..vetem se duhet kalem  :pa dhembe:   edhe leter (loool)  :i qetë:

----------


## Dara

ncncnccn Ku jeni matematicine lol

Gej vleren e p dhe q ne menyre qe te permbushet barazimi:

*p^q-q^p=1927*

Ndihme:
Per vitin 1844: *3^7-7^3=1844*

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ok Po e jap une nje pergjigje meqe te tjeret nuk e kane dhene!

A=1 
B=3
C=5
D=7
E=8
F=9
H=6
J=4
K=2
L=0

Pra nga kjo dalin
1x3=3
3x5=15
5x7=35
7x8=56
8x9=72
9x6=54
6x4=24
4x2=8
2x0=0
1x0=0

Tani te jap pak arsyetimin

Nga vete AXB=B edhe nga AxL=L do te thote qe A=1
duke ditur kete edhe KxL=L edhe AxL=L edhe cdo numur qe shumezohet me 0 jep 0 atehere L=0 Keto ishin me te thjeshtat qe duhet ti kape syri tani te hyme me ne thellesi ne BxC=AC edhe CxD=BC do shofim qe B dhe C shumezohen e japin nje numur dyshifror qe fillon me 1 Pra cilat numra shumezohen bashke e japin numri qe fillon me 1 edhe ka numur te dyte nje nga numrat shumezues kjo thote qe B = 6 ose 3 dhe C = 2 ose 5 Tani ulim mundesite duke perdorur ekuacionin e dyte ku ai numur shumezohet me nje numur tjeter e jep nje numur qe po te shumezohen jep nje numur dyshifror qe fillon me 1 pra behet me e thjeshte e gjejme qe C=5 B=3 ku kemi 3X5=15 edhe D= 7 ku kemi 5X7=35. Tani vazhdojme me poshte cfare numri shumezohet me 7 edhe jep nje numur dyshifror qe fillon me 5. Pra dalim qe E=8 pasi 7X8=56. Kjo nxjer qe H=6. Vazhdojme arsyetimin cfare numri shumezohet me 8 edhe jep nje numur dyshifror qe fillon me 7 Kjo nxjer qe F=9 ku 8x9=72 Kjo nxjer qe K=2. me poshte 9X6=54 Kjo na xjer qe J=4 Keto me poshte vertetojne arsyetimet e numrat ku 6X4=24 4X2=8 


Besoj se e shpjegova sa me mire !


Ardi



PS: Pilke te hengert nga te vete mendja me bere te hy e njehere matematikes me themeli me kish zene truri myk!

----------


## Dara

Me qarte derman skishe ku vije.
Shume mire e ke thene dmth sqaruar, hidhi edhe nje sy atij vitit  :ngerdheshje: .

Kot ske marre gjithnje olimipiadad ne matematike tine de ne shkolle.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

